# FIMO Sale



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

I just returned from JoAnn Fabrics.  Here in Michigan, at least, the 2 oz size of FIMO clay is on sale for 1/2 price ($1.14).  The Delta Ceramcoat paint is also on sale ($0.89, 2 oz bottle) .  A Fiskars paper crimper is 40% off ($10.79), for making corregated aluminum foil, etc.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

If you watch the Michaels, they put all the polymer clay on sale for $.99 per pack every 6 months or so.


----------

